# NY State Fire Code - Pre Show Fire Exit Announcement



## ZHamm (Mar 23, 2022)

I just pulled this up to share with our new Production Manager. I thought this might be useful for others in NY State.

From NY State 2020 Fire Code:

403.2.2 *Announcements. *In theatres, motion picture theaters, auditoriums and similar assembly occupancies in Group A used for non-continuous programs, an audible announcement shall be made not more than 10 minutes prior to the start of each program to notify the occupants of the location of the exits to be used in the event of a fire or other emergency.
Exception: In motion picture theaters, the announcement is allowed to be projected on the screen in a manner approved by the fire code official.


----------



## FMEng (Mar 26, 2022)

This language is from the international fire code, which many jurisdictions use. IFC 403.2.2 The state, counties and cities near me all use the IFC, with a few, minor amendments. I can't say that I've ever heard or seen such an announcement.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 26, 2022)

FMEng said:


> This language is from the international fire code, which many jurisdictions use. IFC 403.2.2 The state, counties and cities near me all use the IFC, with a few, minor amendments. I can't say that I've ever heard or seen such an announcement.


The community theatre I used to work for, and the college one I do now, both include that language when we do the announcement, though I don't know that we have a legal requirement to do so.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 26, 2022)

Jay Ashworth said:


> The community theatre I used to work for, and the college one I do now, both include that language when we do the announcement, though I don't know that we have a legal requirement to do so.


I've also seen fancy easel cards in lobbies or near the auditorium doors with such information, along with "this show uses strobes" and similar notices.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 27, 2022)

FMEng said:


> This language is from the international fire code, which many jurisdictions use. IFC 403.2.2 The state, counties and cities near me all use the IFC, with a few, minor amendments. I can't say that I've ever heard or seen such an announcement.


Am I misunderstanding what you're saying or this code? You've never had a fire announcement noting the exits? If I recall its required under RI law after the station fire and its also just good practice, thank sponsors, silence cell phones and please note all the fire exits. Maybe I'm lucky that its far more common than not in the venues I've worked in.


----------



## litecue (Mar 30, 2022)

We've had one at Princeton for years. The university fire marshall and the local AHJ told me it was required.


----------

